# Ocarina of Time mod, Dark Hyrule Fantasy Demo release



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)

A demo has been released for the Ocarina of Time romhack called Dark Hyrule Fantasy.
The demo gives a look at the Town hub area and the first dungeon.
Intended for the Debug ROM, ZELOOTMA.


> Dark Hyrule Fantasy (DHF) is a ROM-hack modification of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, a creative game development effort launched by E-Gor and Spire in October 2017. Stemming from the inspiration and remnants of Project Third Quest's original worldbuilding, DHF aims to be a full Ocarina of Time conversion mod, introducing a new world, a new story, new characters, and modifications of most elements from the original Nintendo 64 classic. Our hope is to deliver a new 'Zelda 64' experience built within the framework of our beloved predecessor.
> 
> The world of DHF is an interpretation of Hyrule like never seen before. Deriving from countless sources in and out of the Zelda universe, we aim to represent both classic and foreign concepts in an amalgamation of imagination. We have worked through many world layouts and concepts in order to land where we presently are, and we will show content when it is ready to be shared. There is much work before us, so please be patient, and enjoy the fruits of our labor thus far!


​
Source:​


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 13, 2020)

360p..? That's harsh.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)

Bimmel said:


> 360p..? That's harsh.


Picked a different video.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 13, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Picked a different video.


Thank you very much!


----------



## GeBeCluck23 (Jun 17, 2020)

I know we can't link to ROMs or anything like that here, but what is the checksum of the Zelda ROM that this patch is meant for? I literally have 4 different debug ROMs, all with different checksums, and it doesn't seem to work with any of them.

Edit: I _finally_ found it after all! For anyone else wondering, the correct checksum for the base ROM is CRC32: 62F92704


----------



## Ricken (Jun 17, 2020)

GeBeCluck23 said:


> I know we can't link to ROMs or anything like that here, but what is the checksum of the Zelda ROM that this patch is meant for? I literally have 4 different debug ROMs, all with different checksums, and it doesn't seem to work with any of them.
> 
> Edit: I _finally_ found it after all! For anyone else wondering, the correct checksum for the base ROM is CRC32: 62F92704


I went on a hunt to make it work to give you an answer but you got it figured before me
Funnily enough my base rom's CRC32 was 081E2B91 and it's working just fine


Spoiler: proof because sure


----------



## Panda395 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have 8 debug roms not compatible


----------



## Ricken (Jun 22, 2020)

You mean this?




Patch it anyway, it worked fine on my end and you have eight different ones to try; you probably found the one I used


----------



## cvskid (Jun 22, 2020)

Will there a 3ds version of this mod? I never see orcarina of time 3d get mods like this or project restoration like how majora's mask 3d has or something.


----------



## Psi-hate (Jun 22, 2020)

cvskid said:


> Will there a 3ds version of this mod? I never see orcarina of time 3d get mods like this or project restoration like how majora's mask 3d has or something.


We don't have the tools for 3DS OoT Modding. We only work with the n64 games due to convenience and the abundance of documentation and hackability. Let us know when we can write with C for the 3DS games 

I would like to see 3ds zelda modding sometime though.


----------



## F-Lambda (Jun 26, 2020)

If anyone's having difficulty with this, use Tool 64 to check what the format of your file is. I had the right debug version, but it was byteswapped (v64), so I changed it to the proper Big Endian format (z64).


----------



## Omeagadeku (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m having trouble with this rom I found the correct one and patched it but for some reason it’s not working just showing me a black screen the emulator I’m using is project 64


----------

